# الجزء الثاني ؛؛؛؛؛؛ رحلة الرقم سبعة في الجغرافيا؟؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (15 يوليو 2009)

استانبول على سبعة تلال

تتميز مدينة استانبول بموقعها الجغرافي ، فمنازلها تتوزع على سبعة 

تلال تتقاسمها ضفتا 

المدينة الأوروبية والآسيوية مع أقدمية للجانب الأوروبي ، ويخترق المدينة الامبراطورية مضيق 

البوسفور









بومباي بين سبع جزر

كانت بومباي هي الجزيرة الرئيسية بين جزر سبع ، منفصلة

 بخلجان صغيرة واسعة









جمع سبع قرى

 عيتا الفخارمزيج جمع سبع قرى كانت منتشرة على التلال 

المحيطة والمجاورة لموقعها الحالي...وهذه القرى هي: برك الرصاص ، قصر الضليل، عين الكنيسة

 عين الصفرا، المهدوقة،بيت ايما ، وشربا، وقد اندثرت هذه القرى تماماً،ولم يبق منها الا أطلال 

جدران حجرية قديمة، وبقايا كنيسة مارجاورجيوس المطلة على جبل يصل ارتفاعه الى 1400م










سبع قرى لبنانية

سبع قرى لبنانية مهودة ومواطنوها غرباء

تقع القرى الجنوبية السبع في أقصى الجنوب اللبناني ، وتمتد من الجنوب الشرقي عند بلدة ابل

 القمح الى ( طير بيخا) في الجنوب الغربي من الحدود السياسية الرسمية للبنان اليوم...ان هذه 

القرى تنتمي فعلياً الى منطقة جبل عامل الذي أطلق عليه سابقاً اسم ( بشارة) ، وسكانها 

علاب خلص بنسبهم وعاداتهم ولغتهم، متحدرونمن قبيلة عاملة بن سبأ بن يشجبب بن يعرب بن 

قحطان








سبع الصحراء

هناك حقيقة يجب أن نعرفها ، وهي أن حجم الأراضي الصحراوية التي تغطيها الرمال تقل عن سبع

مئة وسبعة عشر الصحراء، أي ستة أسباع سبعمائة وستة عشر الأراضي الصحراوية لا توجد فيها رمال









أحد جبال رومية السبع

( البلاط) بمعنى قصر الملك وحاشيته مأخوذة عن
 (  Talatcum)

وهو اسم أحد جبال رومية السبع، التي بنيت عليه قصور أوغسطس وخلفائه، ومن الكلمة 

اللاتينية نفسها أخذ العرب كلمة بلاد جمع بلد



أبواب القدس السبعة

للقدس سبعة أبواب : باب العمود ، باب الساهرة، باب الاسباط، باب المغاربة، باب النبي داود، باب الخليل ، الباب الحديد









فروع نهر بردى السبعة

نهر يزيد: شق في زمن أقدم من عهد يزيد، ولكن يزيد 

ازادهوجدده وجعله نهرا، فنسب اليه.يقسي قسماً من أراضي الصالحية وينتهي في حرستا


نهر ثورة( تورا): هو من صنع الآراميين . يمر جنوب نهر يزيد، ثم 

يجتاز الجسرالأبيض، ويسقي قرية أرزة( هي الشهداء) ، وقسم من أراضي جوبر


نهر الديراني: هو نهر داريا القديم، ينقسم عن بردى بالقرب من


 الشادروان، فيسقي أراضي المزة، ويبلغ داريا فيسقيها


نهر القنوات: هو من صنع الرومان ، قسم منه يقسي أراضي

 كفرسوسة والقدم وباب سريجة وباب مصلى والميدان..والثاني توزع مياهه على الحارات والدور 

والحمامات والطواحين والجوامع


نهر القناة( قناة المزة): يسمى اليوم القناية والمزاوي، ينفصل عن 

بردى في قرية دمر، ويسقي قسماً من أراضي المزة


نهر باناس: من صنع الآراميين، يمر بقلعة دمشق ، وقد استمد منه نهر

 كان يسقي أراضي بابيلا وأراضي حجيرة


نهر العقرباني: يكون خندقاً للقلعة. يمر بين السورين، ويصل باب

 السلام ، يسقي أراضي جرمانا وعقربا وبيت سحم








أقسام ربع المعمور السبعة

كان العرب شأنهم شأن الاغريق، اعتقدوا بأن المعمور من الأرض ، أي المأهول بالسكان ، ربعها 

فقط، ولذلك أطلق عليه ( الربع المعمور) ، وقسموا هذا الربع الى سبعة

 أقسام ، كل قسم يسمى اقليماً يمتد من الشرق الى الغرب،...وشكله كالحزام أو 

البساط المفروش





على بعد سبعة آلاف قدم

على بعد سبعة آلاف قدم ، داخل الجبال والسهول

 البعيدة، وعبر الحدود الأثيوبية مع السودان ، يتعايش ( 30 ) ألف من الصرمى والرعاة والمزارعين 

على ضفة نهر الأومو





تلال القنيطرة السبعة

سبعة تلال ينثرها جبل الشيخ كحبات سبحة، يرخيها أمامه، وهي

 تحيط بالقنيطرة كنوحات يعددن مآثر شهيد فذ، كما يقول الأديب علي عقلة عرسان، ويذكرن 

محاسنه في مأتم يدوم ما دام الأسر والقهر

وعلى جوانبه سبعة تلال

في الأعلى تنبسط قمة الجبل ( جبل الأسطورة ..آخر الأساطير التايلاندية، جبل ( زينالو) هو مركز 

العالم) ، وعلى الجوانب الأربعة توجد سبعة تلال متدرجة في الأرتفاع، فوق كل تل منها توجد غرفة

 من غرف السماء..فوق التل الأعلى توجد أوسع هذه الغرف حيث تجلس روح بوذا، وحوله الرهبان

 الذين أفنوا العمر في محاولة التقرب منه








البحار السبعة

البحار السبعة تلك التي قال عنها الجغرافيون العرب القدامى انها تمتد عبر الطريق الى الصين



أبواب حمص السبعة

أهمها : باب الرستن
باب هود

الباب المسدود ( سمي بهذا الاسم لأن السلطان العثماني سليم أمر بسده، حتى لا يمر أحد منه بعده، رمزاً للعنجهية).

باب التركمان

باب السباع

باب الدريب

باب تدمر









أبواب دمشق السبعة

في سور دمشق الآرامي، اليوناني، الروماني( أوائل القرن الثالث للميلاد) سبعة أبواب رومانية 

ثلاثة منها تجاه الشمال وهي

باب توما، باب السلامة( باب السلام) ، باب الفراديس( باب العمارة)، واثنان في الجنوب وهما 

باب كيسان الذي تم فيه تصوير فيلم دمشق تتكلم ( بولس الرسول) ، الباب الصغيرثم الباب 

الشرقي جهة الشرق، باب الجابية الى الغرب ....فتلك سبعة أبواب









سبع دول على ضفاف نهر النيل

على ضفاف نهر النيل مع البحيرة العذبة تقع سبع دول لها مقاعد في الأمم المتحدة: 
تنزانيا
رواندا
زائير
كينيا
السودان
أثيوبيا( حول روافد النيل الأساسية) 
مصر








سبع واحات

مدينة قابس في تونس هادئة، تظللها أشجار النخيل، مكونة من واحات سبع، تفصل بينها هضاب

ر مال الصحراء العطشى.، لقد احتلت هذه المدينة شهرة كبيرة أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانيةحين دار

 حولها الصراع بين ( روميل) ، ثعلب الصحراء الألماني و ( أيزنهاور) القائد الأمريكي





تلال روما السبعة  مرة ثانية

أضخم تلك التلال ( تل رومولوس) ، شيد فوقه رومولوس أسس العاصمة الايطالية، حيث أقام هو 

وحاشيته، كذلك أقام عليه قيصر أوغسطس قصره وهو من خلفوه من الأباطرة








أبواب مدينة تطوان القديمة السبعة
باب القلعة
باب الرموز
باب التوت
باب الرواح
باب المقابر
باب النوادر
باب السعيدة( يتيمن أهل تطوان بها، فلا يخرجون الامنها ، ويدخلون فيها عند العودة)






منقول من كتاب سبعة الرقم المقدس​


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*واو مرسي علي المعلومات الجديدة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

سبع قرى لبنانية

سبع قرى لبنانية مهودة ومواطنوها غرباء

تقع القرى الجنوبية السبع في أقصى الجنوب اللبناني ، وتمتد من الجنوب الشرقي عند بلدة ابل

 القمح الى ( طير بيخا) في الجنوب الغربي من الحدود السياسية الرسمية للبنان اليوم...ان هذه 

القرى تنتمي فعلياً الى منطقة جبل عامل الذي أطلق عليه سابقاً اسم ( بشارة) ، وسكانها 

علاب خلص بنسبهم وعاداتهم ولغتهم، متحدرونمن قبيلة عاملة بن سبأ بن يشجبب بن يعرب بن 





موضوع بغاية الروعة يا جورجينا

شكرااااا جزيلا للمعلومات اللاكثر من رائعة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

يثبت لاحتوائه على معلومات ثقافية رائعة


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

معلومات راااااااااائعه 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات يا جورجينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (17 يوليو 2009)

رغم اننى لا احب الجغرافيا فان هذا الموضوع الرائع حببنى فيها شكرا يا جورجينا على هذا التناول الممتع والشيق لقد انتقلنا معك الى كثير من دول العالم لنشاهد تلك المعالم الجميلة وبمناسبة رقم سبعة فانا باقولك سبعة الاف شكرا و 700 الف ميرسى وربنا يبارك قى حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (18 يوليو 2009)

*رائعه معلوماتك جورجينا* 
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 يوليو 2009)

واااااااااااااااااو معلومات فعلا اكثر من رااااااااااااااائعة
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتكِ ويعوضك تعبكِ ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جورجينا يفك من التثبيت


----------



## ponponayah (4 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل اووووووووى
ميرسى ليك
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

*وااااااو رائع 
بحب انا مواضيعك الجغرافية والتاريخية  جدا بجد*


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي الرحلة حول العالم و المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## وليم تل (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جورجينا
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------

